# Midway USA



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Beware of them I had trouble with a shotgun bead and they won't even stand behind such a small item. I hate to see what they would do for larger items. They chose to close my account than stand behind a 3 day old $7 item. I was kind about it too.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Good to know. I haven't dealt with Midway in a couple years but never had a problem.
I've purchased rings and bases and even gun parts from Midway--- guess I was fortunate I didn't have too make any returns.
Try Brownells ?
Good luck !


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I order from them a couple times a year and rarely had an issue. I had to return two separate items and customer service was great. It's unfortunate you had a bad experience.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Haven't had any issues with them, ordered some fleece bibs before Christmas and were snug fit, they exchanged them for a bigger size with no problem.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Been ordering from MidwayUSA for several years and have never had an issue with them. Have ordered the wrong part a couple times and never had a problem exchanging them with the correct one.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

It wasn't an exchange, the white part of the bead fell out on the second hunt and they said oh well


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

ducknut141 said:


> It wasn't an exchange, the white part of the bead fell out on the second hunt and they said oh well


what Kind of warrantee does the part have? Have you tried contacting the manufacture?


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I ordered a scope from them one night last year, the next morning supposedly they found out that particular scope shouldn’t have been part of the sale and cancelled my order, only time I have had a issue with them.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

just ordered a couple holsters few minutes ago


----------

